# Construir Knight Rider ("El Coche Fantástico") Voice Box



## harvey (Feb 3, 2009)

Saludos. ¿Recuerdan la serie de tv "Knight Rider" (en España "El coche fantástico")? Pues quiero hacer un "voice box" o lo que es lo mismo aquello se encendia y se apagaba cuando K.I.T.T. hablaba. Es importante que entiendan que NO me refiero a la luz que habia en la parte delantera del coche que se movía de un lado a otro si no del vúmetro interior. Y bueno, eso, se trata de un vúmetro basicamente compuesto por seis barras de 10 leds.
Estuve buscando en la red y he encontrado algo de información entre otros en un foro americano donde se hacía referencia al construido por un tal Shunter (Shane Hunter) y que tiene algunos videos en youtube.
Sin embargo tambien encontre discusiones sobre el esquema de Shunter donde se cuestionaba ciertos aspectos del mismo. El esquema de Shunter es el siguiente;
http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=voiceboxmodifiedyh4.jpg
En uno de los hilos del foro aquel se hablaba de que el regulador de tensión sobraba si no lo ibas a conectar a algo como la bateria de un coche aunque por otro lado alguien comentaba que servía para hacer el efecto de fundido de los leds al apagarse. Por otro lado los emisores de los transistores no estban conectados. En función de esos comentarios rectifique yo mismo el esquema quedando de la manera siguiente (mi rectificación es en azul);
http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=voiceboxmodifiedtestingll8.jpg
Sin embargo hace muchisimo que no trasteo con cosas de electrónica y no sé si esta correcto. Me gustaría que me ayudarais en esto, que me digais que fallo le veis.
Por otro lado necesito saber si necesito el transformador de entrada de audio y que valores deberian tener ciertos componentes, como los transistores, que no aparecen en el esquema.
Gracias por anticipado.
P.D: Aqui podeis ver el montaje de shunter pero tiene modificaciones posteriores a las del esquema original y no se cuales son. Huelga decir que ya he intentado ponerme en contacto con el o foreros del foro americano sin ningún resultado por el momento. YouTube - KITT Voice Box Part 3


----------



## DanielU (Mar 16, 2009)

Excelente aporte, lo has realizado al circuito?
Si es asi muestranos algun video o fotos


----------

